# hoyt tribute



## Instinktifling (Jun 26, 2016)

I can't believe Hoyt dropped the Tribute from their line! I guess that shows how few "finger shooting dinosaurs" are buying new. I should have never got rid of my Montega! Oh to find another Accuwheel fingers bow.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Instinktifling said:


> I can't believe Hoyt dropped the Tribute from their line! I guess that shows how few "finger shooting dinosaurs" are buying new. I should have never got rid of my Montega! Oh to find another Accuwheel fingers bow.


The tribute was a terrible selling bow. Couldn’t compete with the quality of a Barnsdale and many finger shooters were happy to Frankembow old Hoyt’s.


----------



## Icee (Jul 27, 2016)

I was hoping they were going to replace it, but didn’t and now don’t offer a finger bow


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

Sad that Hoyt doesn't offer a finger bow any more. Interesting they can't improve the finger bow like they do their release bows. I guess I will be keeping my '99 Aspen Contender for a while.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

There is a few competing at a high level with the Hoyt Prevail and the X3 cam. If you can learn to shoot off the wall, with the newer cams and limbs it actually shoots like a longer ATA bow than it’s 40”.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Instinktifling said:


> I can't believe Hoyt dropped the Tribute from their line! I guess that shows how few "finger shooting dinosaurs" are buying new. I should have never got rid of my Montega! Oh to find another Accuwheel fingers bow.


I'm surprised it took em this long to stop making it. I bet I bought the only one they made in 2015 when I got mine; probably had to dust off the Tribute CNC machine just to fill my order . 

But this year is probably the first in what 30 years? that Hoyt hasn't had a long ATA wheel bow in their lineup, so I guess like all things it had its time. 

I shoot mine with a release aid but it'll go in my coffin with me even if I end up shooting something else over time.. 

lee.


----------



## Instinktifling (Jun 26, 2016)

Had my dealer check availability on the Tribute. No longer in production, however they still had the parts available to build one, so I ordered it. My dealer gave me an incredible screaming deal! I can't wait to get it.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

rsarns said:


> There is a few competing at a high level with the Hoyt Prevail and the X3 cam. If you can learn to shoot off the wall, with the newer cams and limbs it actually shoots like a longer ATA bow than it’s 40”.


The Prevail with X3s is shooter, I have put up some of my best scores with it.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wasn't paying attention to the new Hoyt lineup, until a buddy mentioned he was looking to upgrade (RedWRX). As I looked at the sad line up, I could hear "Taps" in the background.


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

Paul68 said:


> Wasn't paying attention to the new Hoyt lineup, until a buddy mentioned he was looking to upgrade (RedWRX). As I looked at the sad line up, I could hear "Taps" in the background.


Yep, it is the end of an era. I was sad to see the lineup as well. Hang on to the bows you have gentlemen.


----------



## a.brown (Nov 3, 2015)

I bought a new tribute in 2016. I too am disappointed they have quit making this type of bow. From reading one of the posts above, it sounds like I could possibly by a new set of accuwheels and a set of limbs for my tribute from Hoyt for refurbishing my tribute on down the road. Does anyone know If indeed I would be able to buy directly from them?
Thanks for any replies.
AB


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

You will have to buy from a Hoyt dealer. Why do you want to refurbish? You can get old Accu-wheels in the classifieds. Sometimes limbs.
You can contact Dave Barnsdale and he has his limbs and his wheels. You supply the riser and he will build whatever you want.
He just rebuilt my Montega with new limbs to get the poundage down to 45#. sweet shooting bow now. Dave is a little pricey and a little slow, but he does quality.


----------



## Tim J Hoeck (Apr 17, 2015)

Instink Sent you a message


----------



## Instinktifling (Jun 26, 2016)

Tim,
Pm replied.


----------

